# Word 2010 - Funktionsgraphen zeichnen?



## skinner! (10. Februar 2012)

Hallo Leute. 

Ich habe ein Problem. 
Für meine Facharbeit brauche ich Graphen von diversen Sinusfunktionen.
Aber wie kriege ich das in Word hin? Bis jetzt habe ich nur Diagramme und geradlinige Funktionen gefunden. Das Mathematics Add-In hilft mir auch nicht wirklich weiter, da man da einfach viel zu wenig verändern kann. Ich habe auch im Internet diverse Funktionsplotter gefunden, die aber alle nicht wirklich gut funktionieren (GeoGebra) oder nicht exportieren können. Ich bin am verzweifeln. 
Habt Ihr 'ne Idee??

Gruß,

skinner


----------



## chris1995 (10. Februar 2012)

HI, kennst du Mathe grafix? Ich finde das Programm recht gut, kennst du das soweit ich weiß kan man da uch datein exportieren.
Hier mal ein Link:klick

MfG Chris


----------



## skinner! (10. Februar 2012)

Das Programm ist gut, danke! 
Sieht zwar nicht so schön aus wie GG, ist aber um einiges besser zu handhaben.


----------



## chris1995 (10. Februar 2012)

Aussehen ist zweitrangig hauptsache ist ja das es funktioniert 

Ich nehme das Program auch her wenn ich für die Schule mal was überprüfen muss 

MfG Chris


----------

